# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  مشکل کار با netbeans

## nadiya6050

سلام .
من تازه کار با جاوا رو شروع کردم با netbeans IDE .اصلا با ساخت پروژه  مشکل دارم .new project رو میزنم و java-java application و تو صفحه  کدها رومینویسم اصلا run نمیشه این  رو مینویسه :
run:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javaapplication6/JavaApplication6
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javaapplication6.JavaApplication6
    at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:  202)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.j  ava:190)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:3  06)
    at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launche  r.java:301)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:2  47)
Could not find the main class: javaapplication6.JavaApplication6.  Program will exit.
Exception in thread "main" Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 2 seconds)
میشه بگید مشکلم کجاست ؟

----------


## AfshinHonari

> سلام .
> من تازه کار با جاوا رو شروع کردم با netbeans IDE .اصلا با ساخت پروژه  مشکل دارم .new project رو میزنم و java-java application و تو صفحه  کدها رومینویسم اصلا run نمیشه این  رو مینویسه :
> run:
> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javaapplication6/JavaApplication6
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javaapplication6.JavaApplication6
>     at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:  202)
>     at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
>     at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.j  ava:190)
>     at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:3  06)
> ...


سلام 
موقع ایجاد پروژه تیک create main class و بذارید 99% درست میشه

----------


## AfshinHonari

> سلام .
> من تازه کار با جاوا رو شروع کردم با netbeans IDE .اصلا با ساخت پروژه  مشکل دارم .new project رو میزنم و java-java application و تو صفحه  کدها رومینویسم اصلا run نمیشه این  رو مینویسه :
> run:
> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javaapplication6/JavaApplication6
> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javaapplication6.JavaApplication6
>     at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:  202)
>     at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
>     at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.j  ava:190)
>     at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:3  06)
> ...


سلام 
موقع ایجاد پروژه تیک create main class و بذارید 99% درست میشه

----------


## nadiya6050

درست نشد :(

----------


## AfshinHonari

میشه کدی که مینویسید و بذارید؟

----------


## nadiya6050

راستش همون کدهای ابتدایی که تو قسمت مجموعه برنامه های نوشته شده بود

----------


## AfshinHonari

این کد رو دقیقا تو main class کپیpase کنید ببینید نتیجه چیه

package test;

public class Test {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        System.out.print("Helllo World");
    }
}

به جای testو ،Test اسم پروژه رو بذارید

----------


## nadiya6050

تو قسمت output این رو نشون میده و اجرا نمیشه 
run:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javaapplication9/JavaApplication9
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javaapplication9.JavaApplication9
    at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:  202)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.j  ava:190)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:3  06)
    at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launche  r.java:301)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:2  47)
Could not find the main class: javaapplication9.JavaApplication9.  Program will exit.
Exception in thread "main" Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 1 second)

----------


## AfshinHonari

3.png4.png5.png
پروژه رو به ترتیب عکس های بالا ایجاد کنید
بازم اگه نشد،مجبورید یه بار با cmd کامپایلش کنید ببینید میشه یا نه

----------


## nadiya6050

واقعا ممنون درست شد .یکی هم خودم نوشتم کار کرد ولی آخر نفهمیدم  دقیقا باید چیکار کنم مثلا میخوام سورس دفترچه تلفن که دانلود کردم باز کنم ولی ارور میده
خیلی خیلی ممنون :)

----------


## AfshinHonari

خواهش می کنم
اگه امکانش هست لینک دفترچه تلفن رو قرار بدید تا من دانلود و تست کنم
ولی در حالت کلی از منوی فایل گزینه open project رو انتخاب بعد فایل پروژه رو انتخاب کنید(پوشه اصلی پروژه رو انتخاب کنید)

----------


## nadiya6050

این لینکشه
http://www.mspsoft.com/1390/12/22/%D...%D9%86-%D8%AC/
سه تا برنامه با پسوند جاوا داره کدومشو باید باز کنم ؟

----------


## chris66001

> این لینکشه
> http://www.mspsoft.com/1390/12/22/%D...%D9%86-%D8%AC/
> سه تا برنامه با پسوند جاوا داره کدومشو باید باز کنم ؟



این پروژه نت بینزشه کافیه کنار پروژه هات کپی کنی و از تو برنامه Open Project رو بزنی و انتخابش کنی .

----------


## nadiya6050

نتونستم بازش کنم ...
میشه در حد یه کاملا مبتدی بگید چجوری بازش کنم ؟
من در اصل یه برنامه میخوام که اطلاعات دانشجو رو دریافت کنه....حالا مثلا امیدوارم بتونم اینو ویرایش کنم....

----------


## AfshinHonari

سلام
 این attachmentی ک دوستمون chris66001 قرار دادن رو دانلود و از حالت فشرده خارج کنید،بعد netbeans و باز کنید و از منوی فایل گزینه open project  و انتخاب کنید بعد پوشه ای که از حالت فشرده خارج شده رو انتخاب و گزینه open project  وانتخاب کنید، دست آخرم addreessbook.java رو باز و کلید کامپایل و انتخاب کنید
در مورد برنامه ایم ک گفتید میخواید databaseی باشه، فایلی یا ...؟؟؟(اطلاعات دانشجو)

----------


## nadiya6050

open project که میزنم این رو مینویسه 
project problem
one or more project resources could not be found.............
اون برنامه هم رو محیط فرم اجرا بشه

----------


## nadiya6050

سلام .ببخشید برای تبدیل برنامه جاوا به exe برنامه nativej رو دانلود کردم ولی نتونستم تبدیل کنم ..روش بهتری برای این کار نیست ؟

----------


## AfshinHonari

> سلام .ببخشید برای تبدیل برنامه جاوا به exe برنامه nativej رو دانلود کردم ولی نتونستم تبدیل کنم ..روش بهتری برای این کار نیست ؟


 سلام
برای حفاظت از سورس میخواین این کار و انجام بدین یا برای راحتیه اجرا؟(تبدیل jar به exe)

----------


## nadiya6050

> سلام
> برای حفاظت از سورس میخواین این کار و انجام بدین یا برای راحتیه اجرا؟(تبدیل jar به exe)


 کلا میخوام یاد بگیرم و هم اینکه جمع و جور باشه  .مگه فرقی میکنن ؟

----------


## AfshinHonari

آره اگه بخواین برای حفاظت از کد باشه باید با نرم افزار های خاصی انجام بشه ولی اگه می خواین برای راحت کردن اجرا انجام بشه میتونید یه فایل با فرمت bat ایجاد و دستور پایین و توش بنویسید(فایل bat کنار فایل jar باشه)
java -jar FILENAME.jar

----------


## nadiya6050

تغییری نکرد
مگه نه باید با Notepad فایل bat  رو ساخت ؟

----------


## AfshinHonari

چرا فایل bat رو بسازید و از این ب بعد ب جای اجرای فایل jar اون و اجرا کنید
این کار زمانی خوبه که کاربر نرم افزارهای دیگه برای باز کردن فایل های فشرده مث winrar داشته باشه و مبتدی هم باشه در این صورت برای راحتی کاربر میشه  از این روش استفاده کرد
البته اکثر برنامه های مبدل jar به exe هم همین کار و میکنن،ینی یه فایل bat میسازن و اون و با فایل jar تو یه فایل exe قرار میدن بعد که شما فایل exe رو اجرا میکنی محتویاتش extract میشن و فایل bat فایل jar  رو اجرا میکنه

----------


## AfshinHonari

ی برنامه ساده واسه این کارم هست ک با اون روشی ک بالا گفتم کار میکنه
لینک دانلود:
http://tenet.dl.sourceforge.net/proj...e/VJAR2EXE.exe
این برنامه ام خوبه:
http://transfer2pc.weebly.com/upload...42/jar2exe.exe

اینا فقط برنامه رو exe میکنن و هیچ حفاظتی از سورس برنامه نمیکنن

----------


## nadiya6050

حل شد واقعا ممنونم 
ببخشید ولی یه سوال دیگه ....محیط کنسول جاوا یعنی چی ؟کجاست ؟
تو ویژوال و برنامه های دیگه که محیط کنسول داره .نت بینز چی؟

----------


## AfshinHonari

خواهش می شود:)
اینجام داریم "مثلا" وقتی مینویسید
System.out.println("Somthing");
یا هر چیز دیگه خروجی ک ب شما نمایش داده میشه تو کنسوله
ی کم پیشرفته ترش ی ماشین حساب که بدون textbox و اینا ورودی میگیره و نتیجه رو چاپ میکنه 
و همینطور ...
(نمیدونم منظور شما رو دقیقا متوجه شدم یا نه!!!)

----------

